# Va beach pier 5/18 cooler full



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

Not me--- but my uncle went down to the pier early that morning and didn't return until late that evening.... I knew somthing was going on when I kept calling my aunt and she kept telling me he wasn't home yet... I finally got him the next morning and he was outside cleaning 92 yes 92 roundheads/whitting/sea mullet/ southern kingfish whichever of the names you want to call them he caught 92 of them, along with two keeper trout one of 14 and one of 16 inches. He caught them all off bloodworms he said they were biting anything but the squid and shimp were producing too many skates


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

:barf: Why on earth do people keep so many fish.


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Sounds like a good catch, I bet your uncle had fun catchin all those fish, I fished out of Rudee Inlet this morning out of a boat and caught a nice cooler full of roundhead too, "Brandon do you catch and release everything? maybe some guys dont get the opportunity to fish as much as you, so when they do they have a good day, Im sure his Uncle didnt catch them all,


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I do C&R 99% of all the fish I catch. Hell I don't even like the taste of fish. I just think people should keep enough for a meal and that's it. No need to rape are already depleted fisheries.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

What's wrong with keeping a lot of fish? Roundheads are not in danger of being overfished and are delicious to eat. He was well within his legal limits for that species. Like firedog said, he may not go fishing that often so why not load up while he can as long as it is legal.


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*no need to justify*

But I will anyway, every year on the fourth of July my Uncle has a fishfry for the whole church. At this fish fry he supplies all the food, including all the fish... why buy 3 or 400 dollars worth of fish from the market when you can stockpile during the early spring.

You never know a persons situation when they are fishing so don't always assume the worst. I met a man one year who had no job was 62 years old and just got custody of 3 young grandkids cause his daughter was living right. The fish he caught was his only means of getting food for them he stayed out on the pier for 2 days straight...I donated all the fish I caught along with all of my sons fish too...my son raised a fuss-- but after explaining the need to help others sometimes, he finally calmed down.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

You know, Brandon??? You catch those fish and eat them because that's what you want to do.  Those whiting are just delicious!

And emember to always make 1mocast.

Bob


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I agree with....*

not making snap judgements about folks. I myself supply some members from my church also. I don't keep anything I can't filet though . I also obey the legal limits. I know that your heart is in the right place but it would be better served if you didn't pull it out and show everybody . I remember as a kid my dad used to bring home duffle bags of mackerel. We were poor. We ate everything my dad could catch or kill and my neighbors did too. I'm sure folks said the same thing about him. I don't eat macks to this day because of we were blessed during the mack run....I'll get off my soapbox now...I'm starting to get tears in my eyes........


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

I also provide my parents with fish as well as keeping some for my family at home, my father brought me up fishing and hunting, now he is no longer able to do eathier one, but he still gets to enjoy fish fry's, deer meat, and ducks, provided by myself, It doesnt replace not being able to go anymore but im sure ity brings back memories. I never go over a limit or break the law either, but nothing goes to waste, just my 2 cents worth


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Does anyone have a picture of a roundhead or is there another name for them??????


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I agree as well*

with a high majority of the responses. You get em while you can. Not everyone can go fishing at a whim. Life's responsibilities and what not play a large factor in when one can get out on the water. 

As long as the fish are within legal size and numbers,....... and season of course...... then there is not harm done. I do intend to catch as many as I can when out on the water. That's what I have a large freezer and a Food Saver for. Stocking up. And not to mention the disappointment I felt last year cause I wasn't able to share my catches with friends. It was not a very good fishing season, for sure. 

Nothing wrong either with wanting to report of the good catch from that day on the pier. That's what this board is all about. Informing all who read of the places that are producing. 

Besides........it's not like he took a pic of illegal fish and posted em on the board. He followed the Va saltwater angling rules....and bagged his own personal season's best. It's about loving the sport of angling.........plain and simple. Nothing at all wrong with that. I believe in letting all anglers have their moment, and am happy to see anyone get anything in these waters. No criticism will he hear from me. 

WTG to your uncle 1mocast!


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Trigger fish, Another name for the roundheads are Sea mullet, or whiting, good frying fish, good taste


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*And not to forget*

that roundhead make excellent fishing bait. Freeze the heads and you're good to go. Can't tell ya how many times I've seen sliced and diced roundhead come over the rail. Bluefish tear em up.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Btw Triggerfish...*

I'm not exactly sure of which language you are speaking when asking that question..........as an angler...or as a chef. So.......

Here's the before.....
http://www.ez-fish.com/images/MVC-190F.JPG

http://aolsearch.aol.com/aol/img.js...4.jpg&query=whiting+fish&page=4&filter=&site=

http://aolsearch.aol.com/aol/img.js...9.jpg&query=whiting+fish&page=7&filter=&site=

http://aolsearch.aol.com/aol/img.js....JPG&query=whiting+fish&page=14&filter=&site=

And here's the after 
http://aolsearch.aol.com/aol/img.js...b.gif&query=whiting+fish&page=1&filter=&site=

http://aolsearch.aol.com/aol/img.js...e.jpg&query=whiting+fish&page=2&filter=&site=

And for the non faint at heart.........here's how ya catchem...
http://aolsearch.aol.com/aol/img.js...g.jpg&query=whiting+fish&page=2&filter=&site=

Guess I shoulda put that last link at the top of the page huh?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*not intended as a personal attack*



> As long as the fish are within legal size and numbers,....... and season of course...... then there is not harm done.


I do take  from the sea,as Jake Ace,Bucket ,Chest2head,and Bassn can attest to,but taking hundreds or close to it,of a species well I guess that is all right,but I do share a conservationist conscience.

I remember last year,the yellow bellies did come in force @ Lynnhaven.....the 2 other times I went and paid the fee to fish,I didn't get on them as I thought,but the third time,I couldn't keep em off the triple bottom rigs I made.As a matter of fact,they were greedily hitting on $2.00 nightcrawlers......So as a Son who's mother and father will shun a 10 lbs striper,for a cooler full of fresh spot,I filled up the cooler.I did however throw the small ones back.That goes for any species that I fish for that do not have a creel limit.

I will even go as far as throwingback back fish that are within the regulated size limits to keep the larger ones...ie,the great grey trout run of last year.I am the same with flounder..if it's close to 17 or at 17..I will throw it back,let her eat and grow.


Have your fill,cause that's the fruits of our labor...but at least be semi-conscience when filling your cooler


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

> So as a Son who's mother and father will shun a 10 lbs striper,for a cooler full of fresh spot,I filled up the cooler.


That's right. Back in my college years, when I would go home to N. VA from ODU during breaks or weekend, along with my dirty clothes for mom, she'd also ask me to bring home 100# of spot from D&M or Lynnhaven Seafood market.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*That comment*

I would expect from someone who fishes just about every day during the productive season. 

For anyone who may not go out more that once or twice per month..........I stand by my words. 

If you were an unfamiliar name on the board, then I'm sure you might get stares and comments from others who may either fish near you or read and focus on certain lines of your previous post. And even though you may throw most back.........it's always the first impression that counts with some.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Well I hope the impression I have on this board and on the pier or surf is a positive one,cause if I portait any other than a positive influence with those that I have met,fished or done any fishing related activities for,from the result of this Fishing Board,PLEASE LET ME KNOW.

Like I said in the subject of the post in question,"Not intended as a personal attack".

I am not debating the creel limit for fish that do not have one,but expressing my opinion and tactics when the fishing starts to become"Catching".

Yes I do fish every opprotunity I can....if I could fish 365 days a year I would,and YES, I have been at the right places at the right times,when fishing does become "catching",but as stated before,that is the fruit of my labor....so,like I said ,"not intended as a personal attck"


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Thanks TA & firedog, I know they are very tasty(whiting) haven't caught a decent size in a while to enjoy eating,do you all have a size and a limit on them. I do a hell of a job in the kitchen,I'll make a whiting taste like a lobster. TRIGGER


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

TA, the way I can tell it's a whiting is if you pull up it's dorsel fin and it looks like a sail.TRIGGER


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Trigger*

most importantly of all.........roundhead have a barb/whisker under it's lower lip.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*BTW Trigger....*

You'll enjoy your time in Va...........

There is no limit on roundhead that i am aware of. Regs seem to be a bit more relaxed here than in Md on a few species. Croaker just to name one of them. No limit on those at all either. Unfortunately we don't have the numbers of perch here that you all have there. 

Here are Va's 2004 regs:

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/swrecfishingrules.htm


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Get some meat while you can. Those Kings are tasty! That's a good thing for the church fish fry.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

you shouldnt make snap judgements. its not nice... roundhead are everywhere around here. and im sure it will go to good use, you shouldnt do that.... and what kind of fisherman doesnt like the taste of fish? its like a hunter who just likes to hunt and leave meat.... oh by the way brandon, i throw back plenty, but i also keep plenty, LEGALLY. if you really feel so concerned you should just stop fishing, look at the mortality rate studies done my many universities on released fish............ or if u really want to have something to be pissed about, join me in calling the vmrc and dgif oh the idiots on the 14th street bridge everynight cathing all those illegal stripers and selling them right there. and you'll hear the man tell u like he told me...." we already know, we cant really do much about it down there."


----------



## Kimoslobby (Jun 18, 2001)

Talk about piling on....

I can appreciate the responses to Brandon in this thread, and I agree that the gentleman taking the 92 whiting was within the limits of the law. However, I will offer up the stories of experienced (ie elderly) fishermen we occasionaly stumble upon who lament the current state of the flounder fishery and speak wistfully of the bountiful days of yesteryear when they filled their cooler with 30-40 12" flatties....

Admittedly, while these stories are anecdotal and I have no evidence to cite proving a corollation, my common sense says there just may be one.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Double edged sword*

have to agree, catching within a legal limit (which there is none) is fine. But th more I fish th more I meet experienced oldtimers that tell of stories of bluefish runs that chased 2# trout onto th beach. Corse sometimes they were stacked like cordwood on th beach which was not th case here. But..... it brings up a interesting point, th striper of not long ago were diminished to th point of a morritorium (sp) because of no limits. Now some(alot) will say it was all commercial that did th damage. I say hogwash, police yourselves or others will! Not saying that you should not keep cooler fulls, but I would like for my nephew to take me fishing when I'm old an have a chance to catch a fish also.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

> :barf: Why on earth do people keep so many fish.Fish are good eating man.You gotta love this guys attitude he always has such nice things to say doesn't he.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Put those fish to good use FRY THEM UP!*

All I can say is I hope you use all 92 of them fish for meals and let nothing go to waste.The worst thing you can do is waste our natural resorses so don't do it.Take only what you can eat and release the rest for somone elses meal.


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Cdog, I agree with you, And I must say your opinion is very respected by all of us on this site, you have provided alot of info for us, I have changed my ways since you gave me your opinion on giving away bluefish to others on the pier, they due have limits after 10 i throw them back and no longer give them away, the only reason I replied to this one is because of the way BRANDON replied to 1mocast, in the past BRANDON has made some not so great comments to our other P&S brothers, I think after 20 or so relpies it is apparent I am not the only one who frowns on his comments, but it seems we get this from time to time and it results in alot of repies to the comments, I just hope after this BRANDON tones it down a bit barf: )


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*croakers*

 i caught 60 croakers at keptopeke...i kept a dozen..


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2004)

I'm not getting involved here....


but last year I was on VA beach pier fishing and chatting with a couple of fellow anglers and they were commenting on so many of these kingfish being kept. I've seen it myself; there were several people keeping huge amounts of these fish both small and big. I believe there is no creel limit on these fish (correct me if I'm wrong) and one of the guys said the DNR is considering putting a creel limit on the kingfish because so many are being taken home. 

Has anyone heard of a possible creel limit on kingfish in the midst at all?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

They put a limit on black sea bass I think around 10 years ago and it has really helped the fishery. I wouldn't be surprised if they put a limit on kingfish. I know that there is no limit on croakers in VA and no limit on spot or blowfish anywhere but I'm sure that eventually they will put a limit on those fish as well.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Limits on fish is good.Its just funny some of the things that come out of Brandons mouth but I wonder if he knows what he's saying when it comes out of his mouth and its effect on people.And,what he saying is truth.Brandon might just be a guy with a big mouth


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

BRANDON, does this answer our question? :barf:


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

?????????????:barf:


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

A lot of stamina out of the gate , but he got bucked off!!!!!!!!:barf:


----------



## cookieman (Apr 7, 2002)

*open mouth insert foot*

If I'm not mistaken I think it was Brandon who posted a picture on the site sometime in the past of a striper he caught and KEPT when they were not in season. IMHO Keep what you will eat or use without breaking the rules throw the rest back for another day!!!


----------



## Red-Eye (Jun 19, 2003)

92 fish?
Must have taken you all night to clean those suckers.


----------

